# stack of Gem "Diamond" vom Gildaf, 1 year, 1 month



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Please be nice, it is our first stack 
lol


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, she's getting big. She's a real gorgeous girl! Some of the things I've learned about stacking is to align the front legs (lift from under the chest from the front, between both forelegs and place slowly down to settle legs into a natural aligned position), keep the leg in the back closest to you with the foot below the knee, and make the hock on the stretched leg straight (vertical)... careful not to overstretch.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

yeah, she has grown up.. way too fast!! thanks for the tips, i will definitely keep those in mind for the next time i attempt to stack her


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is gorgeous))


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

She is beautiful!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Wild Wolf said:


> Wow, she's getting big. She's a real gorgeous girl! Some of the things I've learned about stacking is to align the front legs (lift from under the chest from the front, between both forelegs and place slowly down to settle legs into a natural aligned position), keep the leg in the back closest to you with the foot below the knee, and make the hock on the stretched leg straight (vertical)... careful not to overstretch.


Huzzah! Indeed! And the dog is always (at least, in my observation and experience showing) facing your right, so their right rear leg is under and left rear leg is back.

She's a beauty! I'm familiar with Buzz vom Gildaf. Sturdy dog, nice head.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. That girl is my heart!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice looking female and good strong structure.!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

She is very pretty!


----------

